# WHAT A BLOOM!!!



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 29, 2008)

It's amazing what different light does to colors! 

Can you believe this bloom? Don't know what it's called.. a tropical hibiscus.

Taken at night..


----------



## Itort (Sep 29, 2008)

I saw of these in Ft. Lauderdale. Don't name either but it's a knock out.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 29, 2008)

And taken the next morning..





















These are the true colors...


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 30, 2008)

That sure was a big color change. Nice thing about having torts, is you can have all these beautiful plants and say it's only so we have fresh food for the torts.  Yeah, my kids don't buy that excuse either.


----------



## Isa (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice pictures

The colors are so different  really nice...


----------

